# kayak or inflatable pontoon



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

A smallish _*drift boat*_ (that you can drag to launch and pull) is just about perfect for the fishing you described. You can stand on top of the water, instead of sitting on it. You can anchor and fish, or get out and wade. You can row it upstream for relatively short distances in either of those rivers, under normal flows. Plus you can use it on lots of other rivers. Not the best for paddling/rowing around lakes, but a great craft for those 2 rivers, specifically.

Here are some used drift boats for sale in northern MI. I am sure there are lots of others that don't make it to Craigslist.

https://nmi.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=drift boat&sort=rel


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> A smallish _*drift boat*_ (that you can drag to launch and pull) is just about perfect for the fishing you described. You can stand on top of the water, instead of sitting on it. You can anchor and fish, or get out and wade. You can row it upstream for relatively short distances in either of those rivers, under normal flows. Plus you can use it on lots of other rivers. Not the best for paddling/rowing around lakes, but a great craft for those 2 rivers, specifically.
> 
> Here are some used drift boats for sale in northern MI. I am sure there are lots of others that don't make it to Craigslist.
> 
> https://nmi.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=drift boat&sort=rel


i want one bad but as of right now a winter truck is more important than a drift boat. im trying to save my jeep from rotting out( its my baby) In the next couple years i will have a drift boat.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

No rush phoolish, it'll happen. The worst thing ya can do is spend the money you've been saving on something that's crappy and won't last. It'll just put ya further back from the boat you really want. 

Trust me, i've learned this lol.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Fishndude said:


> A smallish _*drift boat*_ (that you can drag to launch and pull) is just about perfect for the fishing you described. You can stand on top of the water, instead of sitting on it. You can anchor and fish, or get out and wade. You can row it upstream for relatively short distances in either of those rivers, under normal flows. Plus you can use it on lots of other rivers. Not the best for paddling/rowing around lakes, but a great craft for those 2 rivers, specifically.
> 
> Here are some used drift boats for sale in northern MI. I am sure there are lots of others that don't make it to Craigslist.
> 
> https://nmi.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=drift boat&sort=rel



I had a little 12' Stealthcraft. Nice little boat, but I found it harder to row than my 168 Hyde. With 2 guys it would sit quite low in the water.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Phoolish said:


> I'm trying make up my mind between the 2. i mainly fish the upper pm and the betsie river hoping to get some help on what would be best for me.
> 
> also as i stated in post #9 i will be hauling with a wrangler
> 
> edit#2 if pontoon im thinking Colorado XT


I have a Colorado XP pontoon and I really liked it for a calm, small lake. I used it with an electric trolling motor and it mixed around pretty well. I did NOT like rowing or at all. It felt so clunky and slow and burdensome. Unfortunately, when I went to inflate it this year, both of the pontoons leaked and some of the straps (connected to the pontoon) snapped when I tightened them down, so it's seen its last float. If I were doing it all over and spending around $500, I'd go kayak all the way.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

jmaddog8807 said:


> Here ya go...can find these anywhere for about $200-$300. They don't row the greatest, and you don't cruise like a kayak, but when you bang off some logs, they won't pop either! And, you can stand and fish in em with out tresspassing lol.
> 
> If you're in a bind, it'll do the trick. We banged a lot of kangs out of it last fall, even floated some bigger rivers.
> View attachment 422755


You used that with the trolling motor on the king rivers? I've taken my 14' on the DR a few times with 9.9 2 stroke, but I'm nervous about the Manistee. Fast spots and whatnot... I'm worried it won't have enough power....

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> You used that with the trolling motor on the king rivers? I've taken my 14' on the DR a few times with 9.9 2 stroke, but I'm nervous about the Manistee. Fast spots and whatnot... I'm worried it won't have enough power....
> 
> Should have clarified, trolling motor was only used on smaller rivers, and only if we had to motor up a small stretch, like 30-40 yards. We didn't bother with it on the big river, but we did float some bigger rivers with that boat. We checked flows beforehand however and made sure the rivers were okay.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

I use to take out a 12’ row boat all the time with a 9.9. I upgraded to a jet but still will use the 12’ in small water. 

If I lived in northern Michigan and was one to fish a lot of the salmon run. I’d get a smallish drift boat for some of the smaller streams with a small kicker over anything.


----------



## Ramstrong (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't know why there aren't more mini drifters in MI. On the low gradient coastal rivers in OR (very similar to the NW Michigan rivers you are fishing) they're pretty common. You can pick a used fiberglass/wood model up for $4-500 back home.

https://www.clacka.com/boats/10-don-hill-mini-drifter/
https://kofflerboats.com/white-water-prams/
https://www.boatdesigns.com/Drift-Prams/products/738/


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Right, and you can plunk them down on a plain small flat trailer with some straps. Nothing expensive, or exorbitant needed. They do take up a bit of space when not in use.

You can also drag them to, and from rivers, if you get a light one. They can be launched, and pulled from places where no trailer can be used.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

those would be pretty sweet on a few spots that come to mind.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

Phoolish said:


> I'm trying make up my mind between the 2. i mainly fish the upper pm and the betsie river hoping to get some help on what would be best for me.
> 
> also as i stated in post #9 i will be hauling with a wrangler
> 
> edit#2 if pontoon im thinking Colorado XT


check out Blue Sky Boatworks


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I figure I've used my Dryfly float boats over 800 days on lakes and rivers since my first one in 1992. They are slower than kayaks, but once you learn how to operate one there are few places you can't navigate. 
In my opinion fishing the Dryfly can't be beat especially on smaller rivers like the Little Manistee, Sturgeon, Pine, Little Muskegon and PM among many. On bigger rivers like the Grand, Muskegon or Big Manistee a jet can't be beat even though I have floated them all many times with much success.
I continue to explore many little lakes with my float boat, and although kayaks are much faster I can fish all day in comfort, carry much more gear and it is much more stable.

I have had leaks but with two bladders in each pontoon I have never had any problem on any river. If one bladder starts leaking I can stop and blow it up or just let all the air out of the leaking bladder and fill the other one to fill the void.
Bottom line if your looking for a stealthy way to catch trout or smallmouth bass in places like the upper Muskegon in comfort, I can't imagine a better way.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Splitshot said:


> I figure I've used my Dryfly float boats over 800 days on lakes and rivers since my first one in 1992. They are slower than kayaks, but once you learn how to operate one there are few places you can't navigate.
> In my opinion fishing the Dryfly can't be beat especially on smaller rivers like the Little Manistee, Sturgeon, Pine, Little Muskegon and PM among many. On bigger rivers like the Grand, Muskegon or Big Manistee a jet can't be beat even though I have floated them all many times with much success.
> I continue to explore many little lakes with my float boat, and although kayaks are much faster I can fish all day in comfort, carry much more gear and it is much more stable.
> 
> ...


Is Dave still making them Ray?

I finally sold our two last year to a buddy who retired and moved to the UP. I called him this spring and he was having a blast with em.

Good times...


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

A guy in Traverse City makes them now. He has made quite a few improvements so they are a lot better now. Still called "Dryfly Floatboats". You can google them. Still having a lot of fun fishing with Ranger Ray, Mondrella and Mechanical Head and my grand kids lol. Remember little Jake? He's 22 now but I still have 3 under 13 that love troutfishing and floating down the river.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Splitshot said:


> A guy in Traverse City makes them now. He has made quite a few improvements so they are a lot better now. Still called "Dryfly Floatboats". You can google them. Still having a lot of fun fishing with Ranger Ray, Mondrella and Mechanical Head and my grand kids lol. Remember little Jake? He's 22 now but I still have 3 under 13 that love troutfishing and floating down the river.


Jake is 22, that's crazy! PM sent...


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I'd vote for a pontoon on a river, especially one with lots of sweepers. While true that kayaks will paddle rings around a 'toon, I will take the stability and safety factor of a pontoon, especially during cold water periods. I've had both framed and frameless pontoons, both have their pros and cons. Framed pontoons usually have larger oars, and many have oar locks. Because of that, you can honk on the oars more with a framed pontoon, also more tie off points, like for securing an extra rod or two. Downside is they take significantly longer to set up and break down, are heavier, and take up more luggage room, but was still able to easily carry it in the trunk of sedan. Frameless have shorter oars, and are generally fixed, as such are somewhat slower and have to be careful not to get an oar trapped under a snag. Plus side is they are much lighter and light years easier to set up...just blow it up, fix the oars and you pretty much ready to float. I have my frameless and oars in a duffle bag, with room to spare. Get an electric pump and you can be in the water easily in 5 minutes.

Also, you get what you pay for regarding pontoon thickness, bladder material (urethane longer lasting than PVC) and, if having a frame, steel vs aluminum, though some better toons will also use SS.

As you mentioned Colorado XT's, if you don't purchase until the spring, check out Costco. A couple buddies purchased theirs there for 299.00. They were basically same boat you see at Cabelas for almost double.

I mostly use my pontoon as transport, as TK said, stopping to fish a spot many times is as simple as standing up, fish through a run, then sit down and continue on, just that easy. I used to use an anchor initially, but generally don't bother with it now.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Colorado xt love mine !have a trolling mortor for the back for the bigger rivers.only takes me about 10 15 min to set up n take down .and I once put two in the back of a civic plus gear for a tight ride to the truck up river


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Splitshot said:


> I figure I've used my Dryfly float boats over 800 days on lakes and rivers since my first one in 1992. They are slower than kayaks, but once you learn how to operate one there are few places you can't navigate.
> In my opinion fishing the Dryfly can't be beat especially on smaller rivers like the Little Manistee, Sturgeon, Pine, Little Muskegon and PM among many. On bigger rivers like the Grand, Muskegon or Big Manistee a jet can't be beat even though I have floated them all many times with much success.
> I continue to explore many little lakes with my float boat, and although kayaks are much faster I can fish all day in comfort, carry much more gear and it is much more stable.
> 
> ...


my buddy was telling me about these, there was one on facebook for 900


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

Save up for a dry fly boat. By far the best investment I have made in the past 16 years. The customer service is top notch and mine sees more use than my big boats by far. He can even set them up for a trolling motor. Granted I never have used one on either of my 2. In fact I am adding more to my fleet of dry fly boats so the family can be in comfort. Beats a kayak hands down. I would never go back to a kayak or canoe. If you care for them properly they hold up well!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I think the dry fly's are great boats. Especially when wanting to take everything along, including the kitchen sink. They are like a barge. That said, I like an open front myself. Easy to get in and out of, for one. I have an Outcast and love it.










The aluminum frames the Dry Fly and Outcast have are nice. Makes the boats lightweight. I also have a Colorado, and has served me very well, although a lot heavier because of steel frame. Oh and the Outcast flies down the river compared to the Dry Fly. As all I heard from Splitshot last time fishing with him was, "are we going to a fire?" But he had the kitchen sink with him, so there is that. If you go the way of a pontoon, just get a trailer for it and be done with it. Leave it put together, and hang it from your garage or barn ceiling.


----------

